# Storm of Magic Novellas



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

To celebrate the release of Storm of Magic for Warhammer Fantasy Black Library have commissioned three special novellas that detail what happens when the Chaos Winds wax strong and magic grows as the Dark Gods devote more of their presence to the world.

These are _Ravumov's Tomb_ by Darius Hinks, _Dragonmage_ by Chris Wraight and _The Hour of Shadows_ by C.L Werner.



Ravumov's Tomb said:


> As the Chaos moon of Morrslieb veers wildly off course, the Old World is wracked by a series of bizarre plagues. From a lofty spire of the Celestial College, the Empire's Grand Astromancer, Caspar Vyborg, scours the heavens for an explanation, seeking guidance in the stars. But as the Empire sinks further into madness and violence, his order is forced to search stranger places than the night sky - the investigation leads them to the grave of a long-dead sorcerer named Razumov and an ancient, half-remembered prophecy. Caspar decides that his only hope is to complete the dark rituals that killed Razumov centuries earlier, but as Morrslieb waxes full and ferocious magical storms begin to tear the very fabric of reality, Caspar learns the true, terrible nature of Razumov's tomb.





Dragonmage said:


> Magic is stirring across the world. A storm is coming. On Ulthuan, the Phoenix King of the high elves nears death and competition for his position has erupted into open war. Lord Rathien of Caledor seeks to awaken the dragons from their long sleep and use their strength to ensure his ascent to the Phoenix Throne. Meanwhile, Prince Valaris of Ellyrion, aided by a powerful but naïve mage, wants to harness the power of the storm of magic to defeat his rival and achieve his goal. As their forces clash, greater powers manipulate events to their own purposes, leading the two elf nobles into a conflict that threatens to destroy them both… and the world with them.





The Hour of Shadows said:


> For thousands of years, the Golden Pool has been a source of malignant energy within the forest of Athel Loren. The wood elf spellweaver Ywain, secretly entrusted with the stewardship of this magical fulcrum, prophesises the coming of a terrible enemy to the ancient realm – even now, the undead hordes of the Black Seer Huskk Gnawbone approach. As the elves marshal their forces against him, the power of the pool grows and an eternal evil rises to corrupt even the very forest itself.



They sound like quite good books and I think I shall be pre-ordering and ordering them very soon.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> To celebrate the release of Storm of Magic for Warhammer Fantasy Black Library have commissioned three special novellas that detail what happens when the Chaos Winds wax strong and magic grows as the Dark Gods devote more of their presence to the world.
> 
> These are _Ravumov's Tomb_ by Darius Hinks, _Dragonmage_ by Chris Wraight and _The Hour of Shadows_ by C.L Werner.
> 
> ...


I'm quite exited about this. The synoptic quotes posted above certainly sell the novellas. Penned by a pair of my favorite authors: Chris Wright, for _Masters of Magic_; my first Fantasy novel! And C. L. Werner, who's plethora of Fantasy titles, especially the Thanquol and Boneripper series, have been excellent.

Having checked the Black Library site, the artwork of the novellas is recycled (Empire and High Elf armybooks respectively) and the price seems disconcerting. But, I'm eager for something written by Darius Hinks so I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, especially seeing as they're written by some of my favourite fantasy authors (Wraight, Hinks and Werner .)


----------

